# Need help!!!!



## GUILHERME_6810 (May 24, 2020)

Hi guys! Hi guys! I really need help turning this image on a pencil drawing with shadows!


----------



## monikaguptafineart (Apr 27, 2020)

I'm not quite clear on what kind of help you are seeking? 
If you wanna create a stiff life drawing using those paper objects, you should light them up from one side so you can see shadows more clearly than that visible in this picture. This image seems to be lit by multiple light sources and hence the shadows are not so clear


----------

